# Kleiza signs with Olympiakos



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Pretty big loss for the Nuggets.

PG: Chauncey Billups...Ty Lawson
SG: Arron Afflalo...J.R. Smith
SF: Carmelo Anthony...Renaldo Balkman
PF: Kenyon Martin...Malik Allen
C: Nene...Chris Andersen

Still a very good team but there's going to be a lot of pressure on Lawson and Balkman to deliver some productive minutes next season.


----------



## vinsanity77 (May 1, 2006)

it would be good if they could acquire another more productive big than malik allen


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

they sign Iverson, and i demand they bring the whole olympiakos team over for a basketball version of what so many soccer teams do - like a USA tour where they play a few NBA teams. i think they'd really challenge a few of the teams at the bottom.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

This was depth they couldn't afford to lose and that four spot looks pretty weak.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

First, there is no guarantee that JR will still come off the bench. At the end of the playoffs, Karl was talking about JR starting this season.

Second, LK isn't a big loss. He sucked for the majority of last season (couldn't handle the pressure of trade rumors) and 10 PPG streak shooters that can't defend PF's aren't hard to find. People really overrate LK. In addition to being a Nuggets fan, I drafted LK for my fantasy team last year, so I'm painfully aware of how little he contributed last season compared to expectations.

Third, the Nuggets PF rotation is really Kenyon and Nene. Birdman and Nene play together about half of Bird's minutes and Nene is the PF then. Certainly the Nuggets could use a much better 4th big and they do have a sizable TE to use.

Fourth, this is a good deal for the Nuggets because they don't have to overpay LK nor let him play for the QO and lose his RFA rights. If/when LK comes back to the NBA, he will still be Denver's RFA if they offer him a QO.


----------

